# marketplace issues



## zilentbob (Nov 5, 2014)

TUG and the TUG marketplace seem like bigger scams than the timeshares we own !

I paid for an ad and it never showed up on the marketplace,
Now they are asking for me to renew my so-called "membership"  !!

:annoyed:

Here is my message with the admin  (DeniseM)

Originally Posted by zilentbob
So I went browsing for mine in FOR SALE - Canada and don't see it.
Has it not posted ?

DENISEM
I don't manage Ads, but if you go to the Ad page for that region, you will see a link to contact the Ad Mgr.

MY RESPONSE:
I did
http://tug2.com/timesharemarketplace/

And then I clicked CONTACT AD MGRS
http://www.tug1.org/tugads/ads_managers.htm

And it goes back to the same page 

No responses


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 5, 2014)

Well, isnt that a cheery message =)

Happy to help you out with this!  I certainly apologize that you have been caused so much frustration, but it is a bit of a stretch to call us a "Scam" because of the following issues:

Regarding your ad, few reasons why you dont see it.

1. Its been expired for 9 months.

2. Despite the large bold print warning that "other" ad types were not intended for regular timeshares, you bypassed both the fixed, floating or points interval options choosing the OTHER ad type for your ad.

thus this ad does not show up when looking for your resort as its not linked to your resort because this ad type does not do that.



Can I ask why have you waited 12 full months to ask about a problem you had with your ad?

Also apologize for the membership renewal email, given your membership is up for renewal this month, those emails are automatically sent as TUG memberships do not automatically renew but must be done so by members.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 6, 2014)

BTW - it was almost a full year ago when Bob contacted me - 11/19/13

When the link in the Marketplace didn't work for him, I believe I told him to scroll down to the bottom of the page, click on Contact BBS Admin, and report it.  I have no idea if he did or not.


----------



## csxjohn (Nov 6, 2014)

Always good to see both sides of the story when someone yells "scam."


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 6, 2014)

Maintenance Bill must have been received ... again.

Also, check the email address on your marketplace section ... I had mine going to an email address I don't use anymore ... that was also made it a little hard to get replies.


----------



## zilentbob (Nov 11, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> BTW - it was almost a full year ago when Bob contacted me - 11/19/13
> 
> When the link in the Marketplace didn't work for him, I believe I told him to scroll down to the bottom of the page, click on Contact BBS Admin, and report it.  I have no idea if he did or not.



LOL,  I'm not yelling SCAM.  

Just annoyed by the constant scams I'm exposed to (TV/phone company, banks, insurance company, auto mechanics, real estate, etc etc etc)  and I suppose I felt like ranting on here since this is the last place I would expect to see my money wasted.

Again, maybe you should read what I actually sent in my email and also posted *right here in the forum*.
To make things easier for you, Scroll to the bottom of this page
http://tug2.com/timesharemarketplace/  then click on *CONTACT AD MANAGERS *it goes nowhere.

TRY IT

You think I come on here to waste everyone's time ???


So what's my recourse?
I sent TUG money, I created an ad and it never showed up.
So if you could just give me a credit to post a TS ad in the Canada section I think it was then all is well.......
If you can't then I rest my case.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 11, 2014)

sorry, our confusion of you calling TUG a scam came from the first line in your original post:



> TUG and the TUG marketplace seem like bigger scams than the timeshares we own !




Your ad was posted within hours of you creating it and it ran for 3 full months! However as mentioned in my first reply.  It expired after 90 days when you did not log back in to renew it.  Renewing an ad is absolutely free with your membership, but you have to do this yourself.

you are welcome to post your ad again, there is no charge for doing so.  I would suggest this time using the correct fixed or floating ad type per our instructions here:

http://tug2.net/timesharemarketplace/TimeshareMarketplaceInstructions.html


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 11, 2014)

zilentbob said:


> I sent TUG money, I created an ad and it never showed up.



Your Ad was posted, but you posted it in the wrong area - your error, not TUGs…



> So if you could just *give me a credit* to post a TS ad in the Canada section I think it was then all is well.......



A credit for what?  Ads are free….


----------



## klpca (Nov 11, 2014)

It's true that the link to contact the ad manager doesn't seem to work. At least I couldn't get it to work, logged in or not.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 11, 2014)

yes, am aware of the link issue.

its addressed in the new release of the marketplace that is due out any time now.

all issues with any pages or questions about TUG can go to tug@tug2.net


----------

